# Lightroom Web module captions and titles



## flyingseale (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm trying to use the web module to create a gallery and have done this easily.  But now I want to add titles and/or captions to individual photos.  Using Martin Evening's book it seems I should be able to use 'custom text' but when I do this every photo in the gallery ends up with the same caption/title.  Am I being incredibly thick? Any suggestions apart from "yes, you're thick"!!!
Mike


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 1, 2007)

How to put your own text under each individual image when you create a web-gallery.

Enter the data (text) into each images IPTC caption field and then ask LR to display the field data from that field. 
In the Image Settings panel, do any of the following: ​
To display the same title and caption under all photos, make sure Custom Text is chosen from the pop-up menus beside Title and Caption, and then enter the title and caption in the text boxes below those options. 
To display information from a photo&#8217;s metadata, click the triangle to the right of Title or Caption, and choose the metadata you want from the pop-up menu. To display information specified by the Text Template Editor, click the triangle to the right of Title or Caption, and choose Edit from the pop-up menu.
I I totally copied this from this guys website, hopefully it can help !! 
I IPTC fields are what you need I think....

http://web.mac.com/sidjervis/iWeb/Lightroom%20Extra/FAQ-WEB.html

Hope it helps......


----------



## flyingseale (May 1, 2007)

Thank you.  I'll have a play with this one day, but for the moment it will have to wait...as it looks a little bit more involved than my brain can cope with now.
Mike


----------

